# "New" Lee Enfield Rifle



## ton_ami69 (23 Sep 2006)

I was looking around online for an old but still working Lee Enfield No4 MkI rifle and just came upon this site.   www.aiarms.ca   From what they say, it's a new improved version of the rifle.  Anyone of you know anything about it?  If so, is it worse, same or better.   
I was thinking of using it on the local gun range with maybe some use in the fall for hunting deer and/or moose.


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Sep 2006)

Marstar sells them, 







$800 for a .308 Lee-Enfield is kinda steep, but they sure look nice...


----------



## tabernac (23 Sep 2006)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> $800 for a .308 Lee-Enfield is kinda steep, but they sure look nice...



This seems like it was meant to be a "tribute" weapon, so one would think that it would look identical to its predecessor. The magazine seems is out of place. I would hope that you could replace it with the original.  

Nice weapon though.


----------



## KevinB (23 Sep 2006)

They are made in Vietnam -- despite the Australian claim (remember Aussies gun laws...)


----------



## chanman (26 Sep 2006)

I suppose they removed the old mag so you wouldn't have to load it with stripper clips?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Sep 2006)

It is NOT a Lee Enfield. Read the article.

http://www.marstar.ca/gf-AIA/M10-N4.shtm

Australian International Arms' No.4 mk.IV rifle *blends the best features of the SMLE (Short Magazine Lee Enfield) rifles from which it is a direct descendant with the latest technological advancements in engineering and manufacturing techniques.* The result is an accurate, rugged, and reliable rifle built to withstand the higher pressures generated by modern 7.62mm NATO ball ammunition - yet this unique rifle is equipped with the fastest cycling military type bolt action around and fitted with a hand-rubbed oil-finished solid teak stock!

Like all the rifles in the M10 series, *the No.4 mk.IV incorporates a long list of standard features, improvements, and refinements over the venerable SMLE rifle *while retaining its superb balance, reliability, and lightning quick Lee Enfield action shooters throughout the commonwealth know and love.* Chrome-lined free-floating target-crowned barrels, easily detachable ten round box magazines, use of widely available 7.62x51mm NATO (.308 Winchester) ammunition, factory setup for optional steel weaver scope rail, forged receiver 1.5x thicker than the original, and Brewer locking collar (Savage) headspacing system are a few of the many design enhancements* which make the M10 rifle a Lee Enfield for the 21st century.

The AIA No.4 mk.IV has a non-glare parkerized finish and comes fitted with a 'full military' style furniture made from solid teak! The barrel bands are the early hinged type, which are much easier to remove and replace than the 'tension' type, making the No.4 mk.IV easy to disassemble. Every stock is hand fitted and topped with a hand-rubbed tru-oil(tm) finish. The result is a rifle that is every bit as eye-appealing as it is accurate: truly a modern military classic!


----------



## KevinB (27 Sep 2006)

Vietnam...

I want to puke about the Australian International Arms bit.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Sep 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Vietnam...
> 
> I want to puke about the Australian International Arms bit.




Not disputing that part I-6. Just don't want people thinking they're purchasing a reverse engineered LE. The AIA No. 4 is no more an Enfield than the Ruger Mini Thirty is an M14.


----------



## KevinB (27 Sep 2006)

Good point -- and I was not ranting about your comment -- I was ranting that MARSTAR and WOLVERINE SUPLIES have the audacity to advertise it that way...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Sep 2006)




----------



## Lerch (28 Sep 2006)

IMO nothing can beat the real 1942 No4 MkII* Longbranch ;D 

Fancy pants little wannabe LE can't hold a candle!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Oct 2006)

I understand the mag is very close to the M14's but different enough that they don't need to be pinned to 5 rds, from what I read the modifications needed to take them is not difficult. 

The reciever is also heavier and the cross brace over the bolt is wider. the receiver is tapped to allow for the mounting of rails. If I had the money I would get one. 

Wonder if the Rangers would consider them and also how many of the spare parts would fit?


----------



## Trooper Hale (5 Oct 2006)

I've got a mate who's got the carbine, reckons its a great rifle and out shoots my old enfield which i wouldnt doubt. We dont have any crap about 5 round mags either, and in regards to Aussie gun laws bolt action rifles arent restricted. Its automatic weapons that are restricted.
The M10 is a new, modern bolt-action with that beautiful SMLE look and i'd love to get my hands on one if i could fork out the $400-500 asked for it over here.


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Oct 2006)

I have one of these, an M10A2 carbine in 7.62 x 39mm. Picatinny rail, takes AK mags, and is great. Works well, robust, yes made in VN. I do know one good friend involved in engineering and trails, and hence thats why I bought one. 16.5in bbl, and is a 21st century Lee-Enfiled.

Nothing but good words. Accurate, and well made.

Wes


----------



## mudgunner49 (5 Oct 2006)

Wesley 'Over There' (formerly Down Under) said:
			
		

> I have one of these, an M10A2 carbine in 7.62 x 39mm. Picatinny rail, takes AK mags, and is great. Works well, robust, yes made in VN. I do know one good friend involved in engineering and trails, and hence thats why I bought one. 16.5in bbl, and is a 21st century Lee-Enfiled.
> 
> Nothing but good words. Accurate, and well made.
> 
> Wes



Wes,

This post is useless without pics... :cheers:

blake


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Oct 2006)

I did post some pics prior to my deployment, but being in Shyteland til well into 2007, other pics might have to wait a while. 

I paid around $1000AUD for mine. It came with the rail, sniper cheek pad, M1903 style water buffalo sling, and yes, 2 10rd AK mags. I picked up many others since then.

Cheers,


Wes


----------



## chanman (6 Oct 2006)

Wes' original thread on his M10 is here:

AIA (Australian International Arms) M10A2 7.62 x 39mm Carbine - Pics and info


----------



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (7 Oct 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

having been taught to shot with a No 4 as a child, and having owned some 17 during my life, I am always interested in anything to do with this superb piece of military equipment.

So my eyes lit up when I saw this message, HOWEVER.

May I say that there is in Australia no such company in Australian records online, called 'Australian International Arms', a search of the company registrations, the Australian Customs licenced producers/distributors/retail outlets of fire arms, shows no such.  Both websites show companies that date back 1996, from when they went on line, so defunct companies are shown.

Licenced companies relating to fire arms include those who assemble component parts to manufacture a weapon, all weapons manufactured or assembled in Australia must show prominently company and place of manufacture, and a serial number.  This also includes ancillary equipment such as scopes, with fully imported weapons, the importer must prove to Australian Customs that the imported weapons have received such.

I find the message cross reference re this 'clone' weapon rather odd.  The 'battle scope' for the F88 Austeyr rifle (also fitted to the Light Support Weapon = Cnd C9), was only manufactured for government orders, no civil supply (also the photo showing the scope is not a Steyr scope), those supplied do have serial numbers.

When in Lithgow, two weeks ago for a ceremony at the Australian Defence Industry's 'Small Arms Factory' Museum, the subject of nostalgia weapons was discussed, ADI has manufactured quite a few over recent years.  The subject of re manufacturing the Lee Enfield in the No 4 variant (not manufactured for the defence force) came up, there is no point of doing so as there is so many Chinese clones being manufactured by various organisations (it pointed out that such weapons have very suspect metallurgy) at very cheap prices, also in a wide variaty of calibres.  Also that there are large stocks in the dealer community throughout Australia and New Zealand.

I had scanned and copied the messages re this and sent off to a friend in the hunting/fishing/military supplies business in Queensland, she having come back, stating that there are well known 'cons' relating to Chinese manufactured small arms.  Imported to Australia, 'bodgie' markings put on them, then exported to the North American market as firearms from Australia!!!  Whilst she has heard of the company, she knows of no one selling such.  Further, she in common with other sensible dealers, does not sell any such imported weapons from Asia, the laws re litigation relating to occupation health and safety are so draconian and the lawyers so hungry, you cannot afford to sell dubious weapons or ammunition.

So I must say that these 'Australian International Arms' are not.

Also the shooting of water buffalo and camels is quite plainly shown in the Conservation Department websites of the Queensland, Northern Territory and West Australian Governments, is totally illegal without a permit to shoot (a specified number shown), these are only granted to proven applicants and shooting is only granted in very restricted circumstances.  Both animals are major earners of foreign currency, 20K wild camels are exported to the Middle East yearly, while Water Buffalo are slaughtered for the 'wild' meat market in Europe and the US (very popular in Germany due to the very low level of cholesterol, only marginally higher than Kangaroo).  So I'm afraid you cannot come to Australia and blow them away.

If your going to buy a No 4, buy a real one.

Yours,
G/.
G.A.MACKINLAY


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Oct 2006)

Firstly for the above members post, don't read into it too deeply. I don't take kindly to having some stranger attempt to shoot down my credibility. So please take what he says as a grain of salt.

According to him, it looks like I am in the possession of a rifle which is a Chi-Com copy, and the people I know in Brisbane on the design and engineering are really not. Oh, and the scope I had is a copy? Then for him to say its (the optics) are not from an F88/89? WTF does he know? That scope was/is identical on the current F88 family and F89A1P family of weapons, like my F88S-C which is not even a metre from me right now. That pattern of optics was introduced in 1998, when the 1st genration rail mounting system was changed to the standard Picatinny system. You must be looking at some old pics! Sadly, I have since traded off that scope on a Eotech 'AA' scope for my M10A2, but I would not have purchased anything it if it was a fake. I am not an idiot. I know my kit, period!

My M10A2 was purchased at Rebel Gun Works at the Gabba in Brisbane. They sell many. So does Lawrance Ordnance on George St.

The AIA series of rifles are made off shore in VN thats a fact!. We know that. The company does not keep that a secret. The rifle has met rigid testing in Australia prior to runs being made. The rifle does have serial numbers, importers listed, etc, (and its no bodgy) including the original US one for export to the USA. So Gordon, try going to a gun shop (Lawrance Ordnance for example - they market them, ask a few questions, handle the firearm, rather than doing INet queries and jumping to idiotic conclusions. Get your facts straight before you assume everything you read is fact), there are a few others in Sydney. I lived there for 10 yrs in the Shire. So, try searching for more info in the web if you are at all interested.

So goes the adds for hunting in many Australian magazines on private property for creatures of choice also are just rumours, or crap spouting from my mouth, and many I know have lied to me, forged photos, etc. As I stated in a previous post, I look forward to going out and doing some hunting of said beasts, (after all they are feral and introduced) all through the proper queries and 'chain of command' if it can be called' that. Unfortunatley I have been too busy this year, and by next year, myself and friends will hopefully venture into the outback for a hunting trip or two.

Now Gordon, mate, and I say that word loosely if you want to call me a lair and some type of bull shyte artist, call it to my face. I have got nothing to hide. I am no stranger to ADI-L. Been out numerous times over the years, behind the wire, seen many things including M1 Garand recievers made there, etc, plus been in the Museum armoury, upstairs I had been invited by invitation to privately view and handle/examine the collection not nomally seen by visitors. Yes, with pics to prove it. Check my website.

I don't know who you are, or your credentials, but you've come off rather rude, being absent from here for a period of years, I would have thought you would present more common sense. I don't need to be belittled shot down or contested by someone like you on here, so thankyou very much!

Retired RAAFy officer or not, get your facts straight before you gob off calling down someone elses knowledge and experience. I have plenty. Or better yet,  why not a simple PM to me for queries, to avoid such a hostile response.

Try going to my website, you can google it by searching for 'the L1A1 Armourer'. Being in the trade for going on 31yrs in two armies, I know my shyte, as I am not some young niave snotty nosed wannabe.

Next thing you're going to tell me is that I am not in Baghdad, but sitting outside some Outback Pub in Winton. 

If you are going to have an attitude like you have possessed, and being so rude, especailly after not being on here for 2 yrs, prehaps you should disappear under whatever rock you've been hiding under, Mr Know-it-all!

Again to all members, this guy is simply talking out his arse.


Enough said, feathers rustled,


Wes

PS - EDITed for MORE clarity


----------



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (8 Oct 2006)

Thank you for your response, Sir,

Having sent the correspondence, and my response to it to a number of people in the gun sports trade throughout Australia, and those involved on a professional basis with the civilian arms industry, last night.  None in their reply, have made any other response other than to make agreement with my laying out of the facts.

In regard to the killing of camels and buffalo, one respondent who edits a premier game sporting magazine made the comment "many overseas sports shooters arrive in Queensland under the belief gaining by reading adverts that they will be able to shoot such (and crocodiles, which you did not mention).  They leave Australia and bad mouth tour operators for not supplying what they though they could get, but, in my certain knowledge those cockies doing it hard in the drought, are allowing illegal shooting in the North of Camels and Buffs.  Anything to bring the hard dollar in."  A cockie is those who run sheep or cattle properties (read ranches)

Yours,
G/.
G.A.MACKINLAY who was once also a Regimental Sergeant Major in a different life


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Oct 2006)

I did not think the SSSA was a tabloid shooter's mag. I've been a member since 1995. 

Try www.marstar.ca and/or www.lawranceordnance.com or as a last resort google "AIA M10 Carbine" ( I just did, and there is many hits) and maybe this will somewhat enlighten your little knowledge on the AIA family of small arms. 

Stick to your lane of expertise on this subject matter when it comes to AIA. I've known about them for 6 yrs. We've all owned various models of the .303 Lee-Enfield rifle. I still have 5 myself neatly tucked away back in Canada.

Wes

EDITed for clarity and spelling


----------



## chanman (10 Oct 2006)

Actually, DirtyDog cut in line, as Spinnaker guessed the INSAS, but didn't follow up with a pic of his own.

Fast moving thread, this.


----------



## TCBF (10 Oct 2006)

"IMO nothing can beat the real 1942 No4 MkII* Longbranch"

- Surely you mean a Number Four Mark ONE Star (No. 4 Mk. I*) made by Small Arms Limited and roll-marked Long Branch on the left side of the receiver! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee-Enfield

 ;D


----------



## Jaydub (10 Oct 2006)

I own a Lee Enfield.  The store was over stocked and practically giving them away for less than $100.  I haven't had the chance to bring it out to the range yet.  I'm looking forward to firing it.  Hopefully I'll have time next weekend.


----------



## Bartok5 (10 Oct 2006)

I had the pleasure of actually handling one of each model of the AIA "product-improved" SMLE last month during a visit to Wolverine Supplies in Virden, MB.  They are a truly beautiful rendering of an updated classic design.  The machining, woodwork and fit/finish are all first-class - far and away superior to any "genuine" SMLE that I have handled in the past.  And yes, I do own several of my own including an unfired 1950 Long Branch No 4.  As is the case with Wesley (whom I've personally known for 17 years), I tend to know what I'm talking about when it comes to firearms.  Any other topic is open to debate, but I do know my guns.  

The AIA rifles appear to be excellent value for the money.  $700 and change is pretty reasonable when you consider the cost of a new Remington or Winchester bolt-gun.  From what I've seen first-hand, the AIA rifles are simply superb in terms of craftsmanship and value for the money.

Just my $.02 - your mileage may vary.....


----------



## Old Guy (12 Oct 2006)

Jeez.  When Wes goes ballistic the max ord is amazing.

Hold on while I get some popcorn and a fresh beer.

Jim


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Oct 2006)

Well I am a proud owner of a Chinese Clone of the 1911 and listening to various gunsmiths that have worked on Norinco products, they have nothing but praise for the quality of steel used. Now their ability to work with alloy frames for guns is still suspect at this time. Also the finish of my CZ clone is quite nice.


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Oct 2006)

Old Guy said:
			
		

> Jeez.  When Wes goes ballistic the max ord is amazing.
> 
> Hold on while I get some popcorn and a fresh beer.
> 
> Jim



Ha! Ya, Jim, it just shytes me to tears when some fellow comes tramping in, and rudely at that, and begins to basically call me lair'.

Call it character assination if you must, ha!

For the record, the AIA family of carbines and rifles, both in 7.62mm NATO, and 7.62mm M43, are indeed great quality firearms. According to His Nibs though, AIA as he puts it, 'simply is not'.

Need I say more?

Cheers from Shyteland, on yet another hot, sunny and dusty day,


Wes


----------



## Old Guy (13 Oct 2006)

Wes,

I'm not a small arms expert, nor much of an expert at anything, really.  But I've been reading your posts for a long time and there's no doubt in my mind that you know whereof you speak.  I consider myself a generalist who attempts to apply common sense to issues.  Sometimes I write half-decent humor, too.

Anyway, forget this crap.  Mind what you're doing.  I look forward to congratulating you on your return home.  I'll even throw in the offer of a few beers if you ever get to Colorado.  I drink MGD, but I don't force that stuff on the unwilling.  I do, however, draw the line at a couple six-packs of your favorite brew.  I've seen you lot drink before.



Jim


----------



## Infanteer (13 Oct 2006)

Wes, I can't PM you - I think the ' ' in your username are screwing the system up.


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Oct 2006)

Cole, there has been a few problems in the past, as I often get PMs, but sometimes this some not work. It might be a problem at your end somehow.

Cheers,


Wes


----------



## KevinB (13 Oct 2006)

I just sent one to Wes.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Dec 2008)

Gordon Angus Mackinlay said:
			
		

> So I must say that these 'Australian International Arms' are not.
> 
> 
> Yours,
> ...



Ya, its been well over 2 yrs since this thread was last added...

For the unbeliever know-it-all above, where ever he is now.......  http://www.australianinternationalarms.com.au/ even now his attitude shytes me off  ;D

To all who are interested, kindly navigate the entire site.

OWDU


----------



## marmaloon (24 Jan 2009)

Hello gentlemen, I have one of these rifles, there is nothing k-mart about them, don't get in a tizzy about the hype because they are made in Vietnam, the hard facts are that AIA is in Australia, and things in oz really suck with regards to firearms, who can blame the manufacturer for keeping a low profile, anyways, the only drawback is that apparently our government here in Canada has decided that we are not going to be allowed to buy anymore 7.62 ball ammo.  :rage:, but at least you can take up reloading or use .308 factory ammo, I got mine sighted in with ease about a month ago, after that I loaded 5 rounds in there and hit the 200 yard gong 3/5 times, the gong is the size of a dinner plate, it's one sweet shooting rifle, the one I got is the #4 MKIV variant, it's all high quality steel and high quality teak wood, NO POLYMERS, and they come properly bedded from the factory, a hell of a deal for the price they are asking. - Best regards all.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Jan 2009)

marmaloon said:
			
		

> the only drawback is that apparently our government here in Canada has decided that we are not going to be allowed to buy anymore 7.62 ball ammo.



Hi, glad you like your AIA rifle.

Can you please provide a reference for the above quote.

Regards,

Another AIA owner,

OWDU


----------



## TCBF (25 Jan 2009)

marmaloon said:
			
		

> Hello gentlemen, I have one of these rifles, there is nothing k-mart about them, don't get in a tizzy about the hype because they are made in Vietnam, the hard facts are that AIA is in Australia, and things in oz really suck with regards to firearms, who can blame the manufacturer for keeping a low profile, anyways, the only drawback is that apparently our government here in Canada has decided that we are not going to be allowed to buy anymore 7.62 ball ammo.  :rage:, but at least you can take up reloading or use .308 factory ammo, I got mine sighted in with ease about a month ago, after that I loaded 5 rounds in there and hit the 200 yard gong 3/5 times, the gong is the size of a dinner plate, it's one sweet shooting rifle, the one I got is the #4 MKIV variant, it's all high quality steel and high quality teak wood, NO POLYMERS, and they come properly bedded from the factory, a hell of a deal for the price they are asking. - Best regards all.



- Hitting a dinner plate only 3/5 times at 200 yards would get any new rifle I bought a quick trip back to the fool who sold it to me. 

"Only accurate rifles are interesting." - Colonel Townsend Whelan.


----------



## marmaloon (25 Jan 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Hi, glad you like your AIA rifle.
> 
> Can you please provide a reference for the above quote.
> 
> ...



Well, if you can find some more power to ya, in this part of the country, there is SFA, unless you include the odd  surviving lot. Last time I checked Wolverine was 'bringing in' some PMC, this is supposed to be a bargain at almost $1.00 per shot. It ain't out there.  Plenty of discussions on the issue on CGN, I don't know if you place much store in comments on CGN but it's good enough for me.


----------



## marmaloon (25 Jan 2009)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Hitting a dinner plate only 3/5 times at 200 yards would get any new rifle I bought a quick trip back to the fool who sold it to me.
> 
> "Only accurate rifles are interesting." - Colonel Townsend Whelan.



Good for you 'sir'.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jan 2009)

marmaloon said:
			
		

> the only drawback is that apparently our government here in Canada has decided that we are not going to be allowed to buy anymore 7.62 ball ammo.


What's your source for this 'rumour'?  There is *NO* such ban in place. It may be hard to find and some might say it's expensive, but it's not banned.


----------



## geo (25 Jan 2009)

Let's be honest here.... there is a huge demand for 7.62mm ammo at this time.
Between what is going on in the middle east (Gaza, Iraq) &  the Indian subcontinent (Afghanistan, Pakistan, India), the national governments are gobbling up as much 7.62 & 5.56 ammo as the manufacturers can produce.


----------



## marmaloon (25 Jan 2009)

I heard all kinds of excuses, it ain't there, if you're sitting on a huge stash then you're laughing. - there is no overt 'ban' the word was the bureaucrats were making it extremely difficult to get any new shipments approved for importation due to so called 'safety' reasons.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jan 2009)

marmaloon said:
			
		

> I heard all kinds of excuses, it ain't there, if you're sitting on a huge stash then you're laughing. - there is no overt 'ban' the word was the bureaucrats were making it extremely difficult to get any new shipments approved for importation due to so called 'safety' reasons.



Big difference there.  "Ban" and "Shortage" are vastly different things.  As for importation issues, there is still domestic production.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jan 2009)

marmaloon said:
			
		

> I heard all kinds of excuses, it ain't there, if you're sitting on a huge stash then you're laughing. - there is no overt 'ban' the word was the bureaucrats were making it extremely difficult to get any new shipments approved for importation due to so called 'safety' reasons.



You can buy it by the case from Marstar, and the difficulty is NOT with 7.62x51mm. However, they are having trouble getting surplus 7.62x54R past the guys at Natural Resources Canada and onto the List of Authorised Explosives.


----------



## marmaloon (25 Jan 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You can buy it by the case from Marstar, and the difficulty is NOT with 7.62x51mm. However, they are having trouble getting surplus 7.62x54R past the guys at Natural Resources Canada and onto the List of Authorised Explosives.



I suggest you contact / visit the marstar site to see what the have or do not have available; maybe it's as  I suspected, the Canadian distributors / retailers are redirecting shipments to more profitable customers, and the domestic market be damned.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jan 2009)

So John just sold out. He's had 1000 rds @ $495.00 for quite some time. Quit fearmongering. There's no conspiracy. There's a lot of tin foil hats at CGN.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Jan 2009)

marmaloon said:
			
		

> Well, if you can find some more power to ya, in this part of the country, there is SFA, unless you include the odd  surviving lot. Last time I checked Wolverine was 'bringing in' some PMC, this is supposed to be a bargain at almost $1.00 per shot. It ain't out there.  Plenty of discussions on the issue on CGN, I don't know if you place much store in comments on CGN but it's good enough for me.



No, CGN comments are not good enough for me, thanks. Unless its a link from a federal source, its worthless.

I know John Hipwell personally for about 20 yrs, and he has always be very fair with his prices. A buck a pop? How about providing a link for that?

I was just asking for you to provide a SOLID reference on your claim the federal government is going to close the door on 7.62mm Ball for 'safety reasons? Rumours on other sites are just that.

On this site, when we proclaim something controversial or questionable, we back it up with a reliable reference in a link. This also aids in the poster gaining the fact he knows what he/she is talking about, and provides us with some knowledge on the subject.

Integrity, integrity, integrity.

Regards from the tropics,

OWDU


----------



## marmaloon (25 Jan 2009)

Well my mind is open to new ideas, I'm not  'down under' so I don't know what it's like to get your hands on ammo there, is this person an ammo retailer in Canada, and if so I would like to buy some off of him, if not, he's not of any use to me thank you, and I respect your opinions sir. - If you don't think CGN has any use at all, that's fine that's your opinion, not mine, if you don't believe me about the shortage, you can go there and do a search just as easily as me, Best regards Tony.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Jan 2009)

marmaloon said:
			
		

> Well my mind is open to new ideas, I'm not  'down under' so I don't know what it's like to get your hands on ammo there, is this person an ammo retailer in Canada, and if so I would like to buy some off of him, if not, he's not of any use to me thank you, and I respect your opinions sir. - If you don't think CGN has any use at all, that's fine that's your opinion, not mine, if you don't believe me about the shortage, you can go there and do a search just as easily as me, Best regards Tony.



Been a mbr of CGN for many years. Regardless of the rumour net, and where it comes from, its still a rumour unless its backed up with a proper reference. 7.62 x 51mm here is normally under 49c AUD a pop.

Please feel free to browse my profile if you like. I sport duel nationality, and lived the first 35 yrs of my life in Canada, with almost 19yrs service in the CF before coming here. Also I am a long time gun owner (restricted and non-restricted) in both countries.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## marmaloon (25 Jan 2009)

I have a great deal of respect for you man, you remind me of Peter, president of the Musquodoboit Valley Rifle and Revolver Club, (my current club), he's done more in his career than I can hope to pack into my life, so no hard feelings to anyone, I'm just starting into shooting again after quite a while away from it, so my proficiency with arms is not where I'd like it to be, with some more practice I hope to change that. No hard feelings to anyone. Best regards all.


----------



## TCBF (27 Jan 2009)

marmaloon said:
			
		

> Good for you 'sir'.



- I did come across as a bit of a toid, didn't I?

 ;D

- Happy shooting.


----------



## COBRA-6 (27 Jan 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You can buy it by the case from Marstar, and the difficulty is NOT with 7.62x51mm. However, they are having trouble getting surplus 7.62x54R past the guys at Natural Resources Canada and onto the List of Authorised Explosives.



I still can't fathom why NRC deals with ammo... explosives sure. Normal ammo should be under the RCMP's domain (as I would shitcan the CFC as well). My M14S needs cheaper 7.62NATO, and my Mossin wants cheap 7.62x54R! The SKS wants cheap 7.62x39... bahhh!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Jan 2009)

This is a control freak issue, if it pisses you off send letters to the Minister stating "In these economic times why are we wasting money doing this" Importers should just have to supply a certificate that the ammo has been tested to such and such standard.


----------



## marmaloon (27 Jan 2009)

Well Collin I did email the public safety minister with my concerns, didn't get a response yet, I didn't use any cuss words but the "tone" was not endearing - maybe he's just too busy with other correspondence/issues.


----------



## marmaloon (27 Jan 2009)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - I did come across as a bit of a toid, didn't I?
> 
> ;D
> 
> - Happy shooting.




Well maybe we should hug; I'll promise not to steal your wallet, but anything else. . .  ;D


----------



## chanman (30 Jan 2009)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> I still can't fathom why NRC deals with ammo... explosives sure. Normal ammo should be under the RCMP's domain (as I would shitcan the CFC as well). My M14S needs cheaper 7.62NATO, and my Mossin wants cheap 7.62x54R! The SKS wants cheap 7.62x39... bahhh!



Czech surplus 7.62 x 39 is still in stock at Frontier Taxidermy and Marstar both.  I remember one of the importers mentioning that the Czechs were raising prices, but I can't remember by how much.


----------



## marmaloon (30 Jan 2009)

Slightly off - topic, but somewhat related, I wanted to get some American Eagle M1-Garand ammo, I don't know if there is any east of BC right now, the local dealer told me he could get me some for $22.00 / box, another 'hunting store', quoted me $60.00 / box for the same ammo   so I ordered a bunch from the Army Navy Store, who deals with American Eagle anyways. The arrival of this shipment is some ways off, so I thought I would buy a Schuster plug for my Garand, no dice, not cleared for export, so I phoned them up and ordered the Mc Cann plug instead, it's cleared for export and I heard it's better anyways, I know I should really set up for reloading (in the process of doing that), but I thought I would hedge my bets in case the new administration clamps down on our access to reloading supplies.  :blotto:


----------

